# pigeon behavior



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi again all,

I have some questions...
I have a healthy pigeon that i rescued out of the water as a squib. He/she is a healthy, active bird. That I'm guessing is between 4 to 6 weeks old at this point.
It's housemate is a rehab dove that had severe head trama as a fledgling and can't fly. The dove seems a little indifferent to the pigeon but the pigeon has really bonded to the dove. The pigeon like to preen the dove on the back of it's neck which is actually more like a mugging considering the pigeon at this point is easily twice the size of the dove. The dove tries to move away but the pigeon has learned if it stands on the doves tail it can't get away... too smart! Today though I noticed the pigeon actually grabbed the dove on it's back and pulled out a feather to get it to move away from tthe feeding bowl. This of course is won't stand, and i need to know from you guys if this more aggressive behavior is something I need to keep an eye out for or just 2 birds working out dominance. They really are buds at the end of the day, (look at the attached photo) they take baths together, hang out and take naps together during the day although they aren't roosting at night together anymore.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Do keep an eye on the two birds Kevin. A pigeon can decimate a dove in nothing flat .. not because the pigeon is necessarily trying to be mean but just because of the larger size and more aggressive behavior. Kind of sounds like the pigeon is wanting to be amorous and that the dove isn't particularly interested.

I've seen young pigeons end up with horrific wounds from older/larger pigeons in just a matter of minutes, so don't take too many chances with this little dove.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi photokev,


What Terry mentions above would be my concern also...

Young Pigeons do not tend to ever be aggressive, but adults sometimes can get into that mood, and the Dove would be no match for it...so...maybe err on the side of caution somehow.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll start putting the dove in her cage whenever I'm not here just to make sure nothing bad happens. Homie is starting to spend more time out flying around during the day doing "pigeon stuff" so the dove gets a break then.

I know an injured bird is sometimes driven from the flock because the others sense it's weakness, I was hoping this pigeon wouldn't exibit that behavior and maybe it isn't, it seems to revolve around food issues... at ant rate though i don't want the dove injured in any way.


----------

